# iTunes on XP without SP2?



## caringsharingbristolbilly (Feb 2, 2006)

Hello to all you lovely people in MrExcel.comland!

Wondering if anyone had any knowledge of this. I'm looking at buying an iPod to store all my music on when I go travelling for a year, but I think I might have run into a snag.

iTunes specifies that it'll run on Windows XP _*with Service Pack 2*_. I can't install SP2 for two reasons, one of which is that my very slow dialup connection times out before it downloads.   

Can iTunes work at all without it? I'm not planning on downloading any music, just transferring it from CD.

I know this possibly isn't MrExcel.com's field of expertise, but if any of you can help, I'd be in your debt!!!   

Cheers,
CSBBB

PS. I wasn't sure where this message belonged. Feel free to move this one if you think it shouldn't be here!!


----------



## mrhartley (Feb 2, 2006)

dont know about itunes but you can call microsoft and the will ship you a copy of sp2 on cd. got a ripped copy of xp and dont fancy calling ms then a copy the magazine called 'pc pro' (in the uk) has sp2 on the cd that comes with it.

sorry if this it out of scope of the forum too and delete it if need be


----------



## caringsharingbristolbilly (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, fellow countryman. 

Unfortunately, the "other" reason why I can't install SP2 is a little less get-aroundable. I've tried it on CD.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Mr_Stability (Feb 3, 2006)

I think you'd be better off with a Creative or iRiver  HDD player.  Then you should be able to drag'n'drop using explorer. or musicmatch. You only reallywant an iPod if you plan to buy lots of AAC encoded stuff or if you just like white things. 

 - Just my 2p worth


----------



## caringsharingbristolbilly (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. I think I've solved the problem now, but you've opened up another debate... I'll repost...


----------

